# Black Specs on Screen



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone else see black specs on the screen?  I have a tiny black spec at the bottom of the screen.  I'm not sure if it's a flaw, a scratch, or dead pixel.  Looking at the screen when it's off and dark I think  can see a small imperfection in the glass.

Do other people have this problem?

I can buy screen protectors, I suppose.  But this has never happened to my iPad or iPhone.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking at the blank screen in the good morning light with the Fire turned off,  I could definitely  see a flaw in the filaments under the glass.  It was just a pinpoint, but it shouldn't be there on day one, so I call Amazon support and they're sending me a replacement due on the 21st.  I almost feel a little guilty; it's not a bad defect, but I pay $300 for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If it was enough for you to see it and it wasn't supposed to be there, it's a defect.  Let us know how the new one is!

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

A defect is a defect.  Don't feel guilty because you got a unit that had a problem.  You're well within your right to get a device free from factory issues.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dont feel bad, if its a defect then it needs sorting. Who knows It could even lead to problems further down the line - get one with a perfect screen now!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know ... Isee black flecks much of the time!


----------

